# Sergeant Mike Wilson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Mike Wilson*

Charlotte County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Monday, August 5, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/5/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Mike Wilson was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call at an apartment complex on Veterans Boulevard in Port Charlotte.

The subject who shot him was found dead a short time later.

Sergeant Wilson had served with the Charlotte County Sheriff's Office for 20 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Bill Prummell
Charlotte County Sheriff's Office
7474 Utilities Road
Punta Gorda, FL 33982

Phone: (941) 639-2101

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21811-sergeant-mike-wilson#ixzz2bBsf6qhz


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Wilson


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

R.I.P. Sergeant Wilson


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sergeant


----------

